
Researchers advance CRISPR-based tool for diagnosing disease – MIT News - neomatrix
http://news.mit.edu/2018/researchers-advance-crispr-based-tool-diagnosing-disease-0215
======
Cambridgeport90
One of the sections in this article seems to strike me. If they are making
this available in the field, like a pregnancy test, wondering if they'll be
able to advance it enough to where anyone can use it, potentially cutting down
the amount of possibly unnecessary trips to the emergency room during
outbreaks, for instance.

